#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-06-06
<Hund> Vilken tid sades det? 21?
<frippefriberg> Ja,21 är den uppgiften jag har.
<fr33r1d3> Hallå allihop.
<frippefriberg> Hejsan
<Hund> Hallo
<fr33r1d3> Några minuter kvar till 21.00, lika bra att vänta.
<HakanS> Försöker få barnen i säng. Klar om ca 10 min.
<fr33r1d3> Riktigt snyggt jobbat med Podden Jan!
<frippefriberg> Tack
<fr33r1d3> Min klocka är 9 nu, så HakanS får väl komme in när han kan.
<fr33r1d3> Vi behöver ju inte vara så formella.
<eliasson> Nej
<eliasson> Hej allihop
<fr33r1d3> Börjar med att be lite om ursäkt för den här dåligt valda tiden. Tänkte inte på vilken dag det är idag.
<Hund> fr33r1d3: Vi är nördar, vi har inget liv ändå. :P
<fr33r1d3> Jag kände att vi behövde prata ihop oss lite om hur vi ska göra. Det är ju en hel del trollande på forumet.
<Hund> Sannerligen.
<eliasson> Ja
<frippefriberg> tyvärr ja
<fr33r1d3> Själv så får jag PM från två läger.. En del som säger att vi ska sparka ut dom på en gång, och en del andra som tycker vi ska låtsas som inget har hänt..
<fr33r1d3> Hur känner ni?
<Hund> Jag tycker att vi borde hantera situationen som man brukar på forum. Dvs om dom inte sköter sig åker dom på en varning och sedan är dom ute.
<Hund> Alltså om dom fortsätter att missköta sig.
<frippefriberg> Att sparka ut folk ger sällan önskat resultat. Andra kommer springa till deras försvar och spä på giftet i forumet
<Hund> frippefriberg: Det är inget jag sett på övriga forum jag är admin/medlem på.
<eliasson> Jag tror att vi på lång sikt måste dela mer på LoCo och supportforum
<frippefriberg> Nej, men vi har den historien i det här forumet. Ser man bakåt i alla trådar dyker just detta upp om och om igen. Och det är kopplat till loco och hur forumet "sköts" inte i supporten
<Hund> Jag ser gärna att vi har det som förut, typ runt 2007-2008. Då var allt mycket enkelt och fridfullt.
<frippefriberg> det är samma användare som dyker upp om och om igen. de vet vad de ska göra för att starta konflikten och nya användare förstår inte vad som händer och tar deras parti i konflikterna
<Hund> Tyvärr blir det så när man daltar med dom.
<eliasson> Jag var ju inte med 2007 men vad jag förstått så var det färre tyckare och mindre fokus på LoCo i allmänhet då
<eliasson> så vi har väl inte riktigt samma situation nu, eller?
<frippefriberg> vad var det som gjorde att det fungerade bra under 2007-2008? vad har vi tappat sedan dess?
<fr33r1d3> kan det inte vara så att det var fler medlemmar  då som var intresserade av utvecklingen av Ubuntu,
<fr33r1d3> nu är det fler vanliga användare av Ubuntu
<fr33r1d3> som har forumet som en plats att "chatta"
<fr33r1d3> ?
<Hund> På den tiden var vi ett enkelt UBuntu Community. Idag känns det som att vi försöker efterlikna någon slags rikstad.
<frippefriberg> Hund: +1 på det
<frippefriberg> varje gång någon vill göra något nytt ska det till en folkomröstning enligt vissa :)
<Hund> frippefriberg: Det var mycket Café-snack även på den tiden. Men på den tiden var forumet ett forum.
<Hund> frippefriberg: Precis. Vi har överkomplicerat saker, det känns som att vi har en skev verklighetsuppfattning om oss själva.
<Hund> Vi driver ett svenskt community för UBuntu, inte ett helt land.
<frippefriberg> Hund: jag tror vi försöker att tillfredsställa alla. och då slår vi knut på oss själva. samtidigt är det viktigt att många känner sig delaktiga och känner att de kan påverka
<fr33r1d3> Frippe: Gillar dina ord "känner sig delaktiga". Tror det är viktigt för communityn att vi får lite fart på de olika projektgrupperna.
<Hund> frippefriberg: Alla kan få vara med och tycka, tänka och komma med ideer. Men i slutändan är det ju ändå vi som driver sidan. Sedan är det ju givetvis en helt annan sak när det kommer till projekt kring UBuntu, då kan man vara delaktig på ett helt annat sätt.
<Hund> Varför skriver jag alltid UBuntu? :P
<HakanS> Jag tror att tyckandet om locots verksamhet kommer att avta i takt med att det verkligen händer något.
<Hund> HakanS: Det hoppas jag verkligen.
<frippefriberg> ja, men jag kan nämna ett antal användarnamn som skiter i om det händer något, de söker endast konflikten, oavsett vad vi gör
<frippefriberg> vi måste hitta ett sätt att avväpna dem
<fr33r1d3> Varav flera av de användarna håller till på ubuntu.se
<HakanS> Och det är faktiskt bara i forumet som det är "tjafs". Inget på loco-mötena eller på sändlistan.
<frippefriberg> och en del av dessa användare finns med på sändlistan, utan att söka konflikter där
<fr33r1d3> Vi har ju faktiskt skrivna regler i forumet. Vi kanske ska uppmuntra alla att läsa igenom dom igen, och sen köra exakt som det står där med varningar osv...?
<fr33r1d3> Vi har väl vissa exempel på medlemmar som har typ 4 varningar, och fortsätter bråka.
<Hund> Det enda jag bryr mig om just nu är att vi styr upp forumet och hanterar froumet som ett forum, dvs att alla är välkommen med förutsättningen att man sköter sig. Det är trots allt ett privilegium och inte en rättighet at får vara där.
<HakanS> Ja, fast varningarna försvinner efter 6 månader.
<Hund> Jag tycker att vi borde ändra till två varningar och tredje gången åker dom ut på heltid.
<fr33r1d3> Då borde de ha lärt sig ja.
<Hund> Och då tänker jag direkta påhopp, trollande och andra planerade illdåd.
<HakanS> När det gäller modereringen måste man moderera utifrån vad personen GÖR, inte utifrån hur personen ÄR.
<Hund> Ingen är perfekt och alla kan göra misstag, men trolla är inget men råkar göra direkt.
<fr33r1d3> håller med
<Hund> Jag tycker att 3 varningar, som dessutom försvinner efter 6 mån är för slappt.
<frippefriberg> är det mycket trollande förutom de nu välkända exemplen?
<eliasson> Just nu bannar vi på den tredje varningen, inte efter den
<HakanS> Det är 3-4 stycken.
<Hund> frippefriberg: Nej, tack och lov är dom andra skötsamma. Bortsett från Broder tuck som röker något olämpligt och surrar i gåtor.
<Hund> HakanS: Vilka är det mer än PP och Rune?
<eliasson> de båda är ju de uppenbara
<HakanS> Tänkte på Tucken och fd.svensson. Fast den senare har skärpt till sig den senaste tiden.
<Hund> HakanS: Ah.
<eliasson> några andra är mer jobbiga genom att ifrågasätta saker hela tiden utan att för den delen trolla
<eliasson> som ycc och hylas
<eliasson> Problemet är att trollen matar varandra
<eliasson> Det är samma folk som håller på, men de flesta andra brukar hålla sig utanför
<Hund> Dom fortsätter ju att hålla på för att vi tillåter det.
<frippefriberg> eliasson: precis, det blir en lavin när det drar igång, en börjar och så följer tåget efter
<HakanS> När det gäller diskussioner om locot så kan vi be personerna ta upp frågan på loco-mötena.
<eliasson> Har vi inte försökt det många gånger utan att lyckas?
<HakanS> Så kan vi avsluta diskussionen i forumet genom att låsa tråden.
<eliasson> Vi beslutade någon gång att låsningar bara är tillfälliga
<eliasson> Ska vi ändra på det?
<HakanS> Fast vi kan vara hårdare med modereringen om det skapas nya trådar i samma ämne.
<Hund> eliasson: När bestämdes det? Det låter lite dumt.
<eliasson> Jag läser innantill från reglerna
<Hund> eliasson: Ah.
<eliasson> Men det är kanske en bara en konvention som lyckats bli nerskriven
<HakanS> Fast reglerna är från tiden innan vi hade loco-möten på irc.
<HakanS> DÃ¥ hade vi bara forumet.
<eliasson> Jo
<Hund> The good old days. :P
<fr33r1d3> Jag tycker det låter bra det här att Loco-saker tas upp på loco-möterna. Att "problem"-personerna väljer att inte vara med på möterna, är ju deras val. Sen tycker jag att vi kan vara lite hårdare att låsa trådar med samma ämne och i stället tipsa om att fortsätta i samma tråd.
<Hund> fr33r1d3: Absolut.
<HakanS> Jag tycker att vi ska vara rätt hårda med när det kommer OT-inlägg.
<Hund> HakanS: INstämmer där med.
<fr33r1d3> Det står väl i reglerna att man ska försöka hålla sig till topicen i tråden?
<Hund> fr33r1d3: Japp.
<Hund> Det är en regel som finns på alla forum.
<Hund> Sedan tycker jag att det borde gå att mjukradera inlägg. Det är väldigt omständigt att separera inläggen till en ny tråd för att sedan flyuttad dom till bortmodereradeinlägg.
<eliasson> Finns den funktionen i phpBB då?
<Hund> Jag sitter på en lånad laptop, därav alla mina stavfel osv.
<Hund> eliasson: Osäker, men det måste gå att ordna. Jag vet att andra erbjudet den funktionen.
<HakanS> Vad menas med mjukradera?
<fr33r1d3> NÃ¥n phpBB-kung som kan forska i det?
<eliasson> Vi hade ju Peetra
<Hund> HakanS: När du raderar inlägg finns ett liten spöknotis om detta som bara är synlig för mods osv. Så om det någon gång skulle behövas så finns inlägget kvar på samma plats.
<HakanS> OK.
<HakanS> Fast jag tycker inte att det är så omständigt att flytta inlägg till bortmodererat.
<Hund> HakanS: Jag är bortskämd med den funktionen. :P
<Hund> Detta kanske kan vara något? http://www.phpbbhacks.com/download/8515
<fr33r1d3> Man skulle väl i alla fall kunna sammanfatta detta med att: 1. Vi ska följa de uppsatta reglerna på forumet lite hårdare. 2. På tredje varningen är det byebye. 3. Hårdare på att låsa likadana trådar. 4. Se till så disskusioner hålls mer on topic i tråden. 5. Åsikter om Locot kan man ta upp på loco-mötena. Något mer?
<Hund> fr33r1d3: Det låter bra.
<Hund> Jag är lite fundersam ang bestämmelser osv.
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra.
<fr33r1d3> Vi alla måste hålla en bra konversation i vår del av forumet med om det uppstår situationer.
<fr33r1d3> Dessutom ska vi se till att få igång mer aktiviteter utanför forumet,
<Hund> Dvs att om vi får för oss att ändra något i reglerna så behöver vi inte ha en 4 år lång omröstning först, utan att ansvariga är överens med varandra och att det sedan sker på en gång.
<eliasson> Utan att blanda in LoCo-möten och grejer?
<eliasson> Du menar att styra forumet helt självständigt?
<Hund> eliasson: Precis, som det var förut när allting bara fungerade.
<fr33r1d3> Det vore ju ingen nackdel att ha ett möte typ det här först.
<frippefriberg> forumadmins kan lägga fram ett förslag så röstar man om det direkt i nästa loco-möte. man kan sätta in ett extramöte snabbt som det här om ändringen behövs snabbt.
<eliasson> visst, men enbart mellan administrationen alltså?
<Hund> fr33r1d3: Givetvis måste ansvariga vara överrens. Och medlemmar kan ju få vara med och tycka och tänka, men att i slutändan är det dom som driver forumet som bestämmer.
<fr33r1d3> låter bra.
<Hund> Och då syftar jag på alla somengagerar sig i forumet, dvs admins, TL osv. Jag försöker inte ta över forumet själv. :P
<frippefriberg> Hund: har du ingen hemlig agenda? det har jag ;)
<Hund> frippefriberg: Så länge jag inte blir rik på den så passar jag. :D
<frippefriberg> jag tar gärna ett pm när trollen börjar röra på sig, så jag kan bli lite mer aktiv på forumet
<frippefriberg> inte för att  jag tror det går att resonera med dem
<fr33r1d3> vi kan åtminstone hjälpas åt att hålla ögonen på dem och försöka lugna stämningen.
<Hund> frippefriberg: https://images.encyclopediadramatica.se/thumb/1/19/Arguing-on-the-internet.jpg/180px-Arguing-on-the-internet.jpg
<Hund> :)
<Hund> fr33r1d3: Absolut.
<fr33r1d3> Nu har vi snart pratat i en timme, har vi kommit fram till hur vi ska försöka få ordning på detta nu?
<eliasson> Vi har ett annat problem. Vi behöver fler moderatorer
<Hund> fr33r1d3: Jag tror det. Det känns som att vi har samma tänk och samma mål nu.
<fr33r1d3> Hund jobbar väl på en lista om vilka som är aktiva eller?
<Hund> Jag skickade PM tll alla inaktva häromdagen. Jag avvaktar ett par dagar och tar sedan bort dom sinte svarat..
<Hund> Men-.*
<Hund> Jspokdfosdkf
<fr33r1d3> spasmer i fingret?
<Hund> Sitter på mobilt bredband.. det är en fördröjning på allt jag skriver. Och kjg är inte van med  tangentbordet.
<Hund> Använder PuTTY, kör irc ppå servern hemma.
<fr33r1d3> vi kan ju vänta tills den listan är klar, sen kan vi se hur många nya moderatorer vi behöver.
<Hund> fr33r1d3: Absolut.
<eliasson> visst
<fr33r1d3> Vad tycker ni.. Bör vi skriva nåt på forumet att vi haft ett möte, och vad vi kommit framtill?
<Hund> fr33r1d3: För min del spelar det ingen roll, det är ju inga stora grejer.
<frippefriberg> nej, det här är ett arbetsmöte mellan oss. inget som behöver rapporteras till någon
<eliasson> Jag håller med frippe
<fr33r1d3> ok
<frippefriberg> det viktiga är att vi har en dialog mellan oss så ingen känner sig ensam när vi blir kallade odemokratiskt pack eller vad det nu var :)
<Hund> :D
<HakanS> Jag måste avsluta.
<Hund> Men vad sägs om en gruppchatt på Hangout?
<HakanS> Det var bra att vi hade detta möte.
<fr33r1d3> Bra att ni kunde deltaga.
<Hund> Alla har väl ett Google-konto. Det kan ju vara smidigt om man vill diskutera något eller undrar över något.
<fr33r1d3> ja visst
<eliasson> Är inte Hangout ofritt? ;)
<eliasson> Jo men det funkar för mig
<frippefriberg> Hund: Då måste jag lära mig hur hangout fungerar först :)
<Hund> eliasson: Jaja :P Det använder iaf XMPP.
<Hund> frippefriberg: Det är gamla Gtalk med nytt namn och nytt utseende typ.
<Hund> Dom slog ju ihop alla sina miljarder meddelandetjänster.
<Hund> Den som vill kan iaf lägga till mig på 58designs@gmail.com
<frippefriberg> oki
<eliasson> K. Jag är anton.e.92@gmail.com
<fr33r1d3> ahlgren1234@gmail.com här.
<frippefriberg> frippefriberg@gmail.com
<frippefriberg> vi kan väl avsluta här? jag får önska alla en trevlig kväll :)
<Hund> app
<Hund> Det samma!
<Hund> Japp
<eliasson> Ja. Trevlig kväll!
<fr33r1d3> Ja, behöver dra med.  Vi ses. =)
#ubuntu-se-mote 2015-06-06
<gustavwiz> När sker nästa möte?
